# Toggi Canyon Boots



## badgerdog (2 September 2011)

I'm thinking about buying a pair of these off the internet.  I like the look of them and was wondering if anyone has them.  I heard that they are quite small fitting.  Would I need a bigger size if I want to wear thick socks in the winter?
Your opinions are appreciated.


----------



## Red30563 (2 September 2011)

I was looking at these last winter and tried them on. I am size 6 and my calf measure 16 inches. I could get them on with bare legs however I couldn't get them on over breeches or jeans as the calf size was too small!

I found the foot size to be on the snug side of 'true'. So if you wanted to wear thick socks I would go up a size. 

I ended up buying these Mark Todd Country Boots, in 'wide calf' measurement.

http://www.countrysmiths.co.uk/proddetail.asp?prod=Mark-Todd-Tall-Country-Boots

They are my absolute best friends! Warm, waterproof, comfy to walk in, good with jeans or breeches. I ride in them, walk the dog in them and do yard work. The foot size is on the slightly generous side of 'true' so I can wear thick socks in the depths of winter.


----------



## thatsmygirl (2 September 2011)

I love mine, I'm a size 8 and am still a size 8 in the canyons. I know a few ladies who can't get their leg into them though so worth trying on before you buy.


----------



## badgerdog (2 September 2011)

Thanks, I'm not sure what to do now, I like the look of the Mark Todds!  There aren't many places round here that sell a selection of boots so it's hard to try things on beforehand.  I have to buy stuff on the internet and just be prepared to send them back if they're the wrong size.


----------



## jenz87 (2 September 2011)

I have a pair  of the canyons, and id say go up a size, im a size 6 and i bought a 7. I have a normalish calf and with jeans theyre a bit snug putting on but ok once on!! Id say my 7s foot wise are  abit roomy but i wouldnt want smaller with thick socks.

Do love them though!!!


----------



## Red30563 (2 September 2011)

I've just spotted on that link I put up that they say the MT boots come up small. I haven't found that. But the best thing is to order - perhaps two different sizes - and send them back if they don't fit. I couldn't find any local stockists of them at the time so I had to do that. (I got mine from Countrysmiths as they had the best price and free postage.

Now they seem to be more widely available in stores though.


----------



## Captainmouse (2 September 2011)

well I found they were roomy I bought normal size but needed thick socks  I like them lots, so if anybody spots them for a bargain price.......


----------



## badgerdog (2 September 2011)

Thanks for everyone's opinions.  I've ordered the Canyons as the Mark Todds were similar to my current one's and I fancied a change.  I've gone for the bigger size so I hope they aren't too big.  Nothing that a few pairs of winter socks can't put right!


----------



## Piglit (2 September 2011)

I'm a size 3 and 5'. Tried a pair on and they were too big and too long. Gutted. Love the look of them!


----------



## Lexie81 (2 September 2011)

I found them quite roomy when I tried them on. I have average sized calves and they fitted nicely, however I have been put off buying them for the time being as my friend recently bought a pair and after only a few weeks of light use i.e riding in and wearing to walk round hickstead once, the sole came away. The saddler she got them from refused to change them until they have sent them back to toggi to look at and been credited, then they will replace hers...I'm going to wait and see what happens with her next pair!

They do look nice on though and my friend said they are very comfy


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (2 September 2011)

The saddler should have just got them exchanged if only a few weeks old Toggi Customer Care has always been realy Good to Me 4 month old Hamilton Boots exchanged by return of post with small gift to cover postage.


----------



## sem9999 (2 September 2011)

Cabbotswood do a boot very similar to Canyon, but with a wider calf. Size 6 in these would probably been perfect.


----------



## Lotty (2 September 2011)

My daughter has the Toggi Canyon, she's had them for a year now and loves them. She is a size 8 and we bought a size 8 also she can either wear thin or thick sock with them.


----------



## Chestnutmare (2 September 2011)

I am awaiting arrival of these bought them from Ebay, got size 7 even though I am probably more a 6-6.5 now though and normal calf so really hoping these will be nice fit, looking forward to wearing them to be honest.
my boots I have now have a hole underneath so I get bit wet doing his water lol


----------

